

Google Trends graph for pipe burst - mkr-hn
http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=pipe%20burst&date=today%2012-m&cmpt=q

======
mkr-hn
Thought to check this when a neighbor's broken pipes leaked all over the road.
People in Georgia aren't used to this kind of cold.

------
ajcarpy2005
Just had a robo-call that school meeting was cancelled for the local school
due to a burst water pipe.

